# Service Advisory: Canon EOS-1D X f/8 Autofocus Issue, Download Firmware Fix



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/service-advisory-canon-eos-1d-x-f8-autofocus-issue-download-firmware-fix/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/service-advisory-canon-eos-1d-x-f8-autofocus-issue-download-firmware-fix/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From Canon USA


</strong>It has been confirmed that auto-focusing may not function at f/8 aperture on some Canon EOS-1D X Digital SLR Cameras with firmware Ver. 1.1.1. We offer our most sincere apologies to customers using this product who have been inconvenienced by this issue. The support measures for this phenomenon are described below.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon


</strong>Firmware Ver. 1.1.1 enabled the center AF point to autofocus when the camera is used with lens/extender combinations whose combined maximum aperture is f/8. On some of the cameras with firmware Ver. 1.1.1, auto-focusing does not function at f/8 aperture. *This phenomenon does not occur with a camera which firmware has been updated by a user, or by Canon service center.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Product


</strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D X Digital SLR Cameras</a> with the sixth digit from the left in the body number (serial number) is 4 or 5 are affected.</p>
<p>Example: Body No. xxxxx4xxxxxx or xxxxx5xxxxxx</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Canon-EOS-1D-X-Service-Notice-Serial-Numbers1.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-12150" title="1dxfirmware111serial" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Canon-EOS-1D-X-Service-Notice-Serial-Numbers1.jpg" alt="" width="199" height="195" /></a></p>
<p>*Even if the sixth digit from the left in the body number (serial number) is 4 or 5, the following cameras are not affected units.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Canon-EOS-1D-X-Service-Notice-White-Dot1.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-12149" title="1dxfirmware111" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Canon-EOS-1D-X-Service-Notice-White-Dot1.jpg" alt="" width="186" height="150" /></a></p>
<p>*Look for a white dot in the battery compartment</p>
<p><strong>Support


</strong>Overwriting the firmware activates auto-focusing at f/8 aperture. To accomplish this, please <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_1d_x#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">download the firmware Ver. 1.1.1</a> available for download from Canon Web site, and overwrite the firmware of the camera.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=3611" target="_blank">TDP</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## trowski (Dec 4, 2012)

So if I'm understanding this correctly, if the camera with one of the affected serials came from the factory with firmware ver. 1.1.1, then autofocusing won't work at f/8. The simple fix is to just install ver. 1.1.1 again... weird... maybe the firmware update program actually changes something somewhere else in the hardware whereas just flashing the ROM with ver. 1.1.1 doesn't actually set it correctly.

An interesting bug. Was probably very frustrating for a few users that wondered why their camera wouldn't focus at f/8.


----------



## candyman (Dec 4, 2012)

Interesting. What is the thing with the white dot? It seems some 1D X cameras have it and some not. Why is it there and what for?


----------



## AG (Dec 4, 2012)

candyman said:


> Interesting. What is the thing with the white dot? It seems some 1D X cameras have it and some not. Why is it there and what for?



At a guess i would say that those models had a slightly modified version of the older firmware and as such were marked off of the factory floor with the dot.

Either way if you own a 1DX it cant hurt to upgrade the firmware if you are still running the older version.


----------



## THX723 (Dec 4, 2012)

A white dot typically means a given technical service bulletin has been _officially_ applied _by Canon_, either in production or post production (e.g. service center).

I wonder if all _factory v.1.1.1_ 1D X's have issues with AF @f/8? If so, it would mean Canon has a bug in their _for-production-use_ firmware, which has now been fixed and replaced. All new 1D X's shipped after the TSB acknowledgement will have the fixed firmware along with the white dot denoting so and would have serial numbers that fall outside of the posted range.


----------

